# "Tuning fork" layout



## Cermak (May 24, 2021)

Hello,
I'm planning to build a little "Tuning fork" layout. I'll use Peco track and only one turnout (I have a full box of Peco track). The switcher and the rolling stock are from Bachmann. You could see the very complicated track plan just bellow. All your comments, advices and criticisms will be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Cermak (May 24, 2021)

It could be something like that:


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Every layout should be drawn out using Red for right rail and
Black for the left rail to ensure that you won't have an
unintended short circuit. I did that for your complex track plan.
The good news is that you won't need a reverse loop controller.
I would suggest, however, that you use a Diode Matrix control
system for your turnout, push one button and your route is set.

Ouch...I just accidentally bit my tongue in cheek.

Don


----------



## ecmdrw5 (Jan 16, 2021)

Is there a reason you want only this design? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

It's a little complex for a first time build. Are you sure you're up to it?


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

That might make for a nice diorama for a shelf, but you won't get much operation out of that.


----------



## Cermak (May 24, 2021)

DonR said:


> Every layout should be drawn out using Red for right rail and
> Black for the left rail to ensure that you won't have an
> unintended short circuit. I did that for your complex track plan.
> The good news is that you won't need a reverse loop controller.
> ...


Many thanks for your help. Much appreciated.


----------



## Cermak (May 24, 2021)

ecmdrw5 said:


> Is there a reason you want only this design?


Just the lack of space. Nothing else.


----------



## Cermak (May 24, 2021)

CTValleyRR said:


> It's a little complex for a first time build. Are you sure you're up to it?


After a few tries, I found this layout much too complicated and very boring.


----------



## Cermak (May 24, 2021)

MichaelE said:


> That might make for a nice diorama for a shelf, but you won't get much operation out of that.


You're absolutely right.


----------



## Cermak (May 24, 2021)

Many thanks for all your very interesting inputs folks. Extremely appreciated.😄😄😄
An Inglenook layout will be more interesting, I guess. Something like that:


----------



## Cermak (May 24, 2021)

My new project: "Inglenook style" layout


----------

